# New Toy



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to Rusty I got my butt in gear and got a new toy to play with. 

Thanks Rusty,,,,can't have to many router tables.... 

NOTE*** Rusty,,, note the Blue non-slip shelf liner on the back of the feather board that stuff is great and it realy grabs plastic with just a little torq.
--------------------------------

Rusty 18243015

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2949

If you want to make your own here's a link that will help with that.
http://stores.ebay.com/8020-Inc-Garage-Sale

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds-post83080.html

Bj 

Just a NOTE***anytime you need to run stock on it's edge on the router table it's time for the Horz. router table to take over and go to work. 
Like putting dado slots in a side panel for a cabinet,I use a slot cutter for this type of job,it will give you a nice clean slot and you are in control of a big panel.

Just one more link for the Horz.router table. ▼


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3111-horz-router.html


Watch a demonstration video of the Horizontal Table. Make a Raised Panel Door,Crown Molding, Custom Molding for picture frames, plus Mortise and Tenon joints
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Awesome! :sold:


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Look at the size of that feather board. 
That ought to keep things from bouncing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I should show and tell how to use the setup jig plus a note how to make it.

Sorry this is a bit long but it shows alot of the details.

It shows how to cut a panel with a back cut and without a back cut.
The panels can be proud or flush with the inside of the frame.
It can all be done with a 1 1/2 HP router on a horz. router table and a standard router table.

Note ***this jig can be used on many items,Table Saw,Standard Router Table,Horz. Router table,Jointer,etc. it will show/set the height of the cut or how much stock will be removed.

How to used the jig
1st slide the stock under the center leg (ruler leg) of the jig,lift the center leg up and then let it rest on the stock,(lock it) then move the top knob up just a bit and put the brass setup bars under the block (1/8' and 1/4" for a panel cut) now lock the top knob and remove the brass setup bars, now take out the stock from under the center leg and let it drop down to the top block now lock the center knob,,,now it's set, now move the jig over the bit and move the bit up until one of the legs comes off the top (just a bit) now lock the router, now your set to make the panel cut,on the good side of the stock.
Once you make all 4 cuts remove the stock and go to the standard router table and put in a T & G bit set ,now set the cutter to remove a 1/8" off the back side of the panel ( you can use slot cutter or a rabbit bit but it should be set to cut 7/16" deep into the panel) this is the default for most stile and rail sets.(door frame sets)

Note***for the snapshots I used a 3/16" and a 1/4" brass bars it's hard to see the 1/8" size in the snapshots. 

Just one more link for the Horz. table. ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3111-horz-router.html

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Those are some mighty fancy dance steps Bob. Great job on both the work and the tutorial/Pictures.

Thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Ohhh fancy new toy bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

We go dancing now and then, hahahahahaha 
It's hard sometimes to get all the info in that one needs to build a jig but this time I tried .

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mark

The forum seems a bit slow so I poped this one in, will see if it helps.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like a successful design to me. Nice job BJ!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

Bj


----------



## woodworkingmusicaljoe (Mar 2, 2010)

Hello Bobj3,

My name is Joe Baisden and this is my first time on the forum. I am very impressed with your Horizontal router guide as well as your fence. I am not a real accomplished woodworker, but I do enjoy making sawdust. Do you have a simplified set of plans for these two items that are easy enough for a knothead like me to follow? If you do, where can I obtain them?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Joe. Thanks for becoming a member of our community.


----------



## schanc (Jul 14, 2010)

That is awesome... I really like the molding work.


----------

